# Mylink and aftermarket stereo ???'s



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You'll likely lose the ability to get into the menu to customize the car, or see what the settings are on the A/C. As such, you might be happier adding the DSP, amps, etc and leaving the head unit in place.

If you plan on reselling the car at some point, I suspect an aftermarket head unit will lower the sale price.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

I have the GMOS-044 & axxess ASWC 1 which retains the stock radio display with an aftermarket headunit. I have mine installed and love it. If you want pictures, let me know. It is a bit of a challenge to wire this all up correctly but it definitely can be done. Took me a while but i love it. If you do sell the car, simply unplug the harness, and plug the stock radio back in and youll be up and running. You dont have to splice into any stock wires, which is my favorite feature!

Ben


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Livingfortheice said:


> I have the GMOS-044 & axxess ASWC 1 which retains the stock radio display with an aftermarket headunit.


This works for the touch-screen display?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> This works for the touch-screen display?


Your answer might be here Chevyguy .
Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Wires, Tools, Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Do it Yourself

Interesting idea though and given the wiring diagrams and Schematics that goes with the wiring harness along with a program this just might be doable .
I had many viable solutions while doing that lengthy install of mine and came to realize that all that was really needed was power supply + constant and Switchable + and - for the aftermarket HU ,Speed and Reverse wiring ,and enough space to install the aftermarket HU ...

I just was not going to cut out the additional space for an install that included cutting the plastic HVAC ducts and that metal structure surrounding them ...
The interesting and tough cookie is the BCM .....crack that and your in ........


----------



## lsone (Jan 23, 2016)

anyone have input on the JL DSP?? CL441dsp - Car Audio - OEM Interface - OEM Integration - JL Audio

I installed a JL 10" sub and on the stock deck the sub is actually louder and more cripse at mid volume compared to full volume.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

lsone said:


> anyone have input on the JL DSP?? CL441dsp - Car Audio - OEM Interface - OEM Integration - JL Audio
> 
> I installed a JL 10" sub and on the stock deck the sub is actually louder and more cripse at mid volume compared to full volume.


You should tune your amplifier then at the proper volume. The way i do it is to turn the gains all the way down on the amp, turn your radio up to 75-80% full volume. Tune the sub until it sounds right to you without any clipping.

Ben


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

If you have a MyLink radio, I would integrate into that with a line out converter and such, unless you desperately need infotainment features the MyLink system doesn't provide. Having done the same retrofit that Livingfortheice did (exactly the same actually), I would say it's worth it for non-MyLink systems that offer almost zero features, and are difficult to operate with analog buttons, but it's quite an undertaking to do it, plus you're bound to find a quirk or two with how it ends up working.


----------



## rohan26may (Jul 18, 2017)

Livingfortheice said:


> If you want pictures, let me know.


@Livingfortheice I am contemplating to go for GMOS-044 & axxess ASWC 1 OR PAC RP-GM41. Can you please share pictures of your setup?
I need to understand if it is worth retaining MyLink and what would be useful for.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

zen_ said:


> If you have a MyLink radio, I would integrate into that with a line out converter and such, unless you desperately need infotainment features the MyLink system doesn't provide. Having done the same retrofit that Livingfortheice did (exactly the same actually), I would say it's worth it for non-MyLink systems that offer almost zero features, and are difficult to operate with analog buttons, but it's quite an undertaking to do it, plus you're bound to find a quirk or two with how it ends up working.


He probably won't answer, hasn't been online since 11/11/16.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys! @rohan26may, really sorry i never got back to you man. I finished college in May and I am now an Emergency Room Registered Nurse! Life is insane so i havent been able to do much besides work lately hahahaha. But i have my GMOS and ASWC tucked away behind the dash and it is a real pain in the ars to get it out. I would recommend you get it though because retaining the factory sounds/onstar/mylink will be worth it in the long run IMO. Its better to have more options than not enough and you can customize it from there. Again, really sorry i didnt get around to this sooner. Hope all is well!

Ben


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rohan26may said:


> @Livingfortheice I am contemplating to go for GMOS-044 & axxess ASWC 1 OR PAC RP-GM41. Can you please share pictures of your setup?
> I need to understand if it is worth retaining MyLink and what would be useful for.


Read these two threads before you jump: [h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]
Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes



Livingfortheice said:


> Hey guys! @*rohan26may*, really sorry i never got back to you man. I finished college in May and I am now an Emergency Room Registered Nurse! Life is insane so i havent been able to do much besides work lately hahahaha. But i have my GMOS and ASWC tucked away behind the dash and it is a real pain in the ars to get it out. I would recommend you get it though because retaining the factory sounds/onstar/mylink will be worth it in the long run IMO. Its better to have more options than not enough and you can customize it from there. Again, really sorry i didnt get around to this sooner. Hope all is well!
> 
> Ben



Welcome Back!:welcome:


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Livingfortheice said:


> I have the GMOS-044 & axxess ASWC 1 which retains the stock radio display with an aftermarket headunit. I have mine installed and love it. If you want pictures, let me know. It is a bit of a challenge to wire this all up correctly but it definitely can be done. Took me a while but i love it. If you do sell the car, simply unplug the harness, and plug the stock radio back in and youll be up and running. You dont have to splice into any stock wires, which is my favorite feature!
> 
> Ben


So your saying you have the whole my link interface and it works with an aftermarket head unit? That would be epic not to mention the features that could be added in. I definitely want some pictures, care to PM me?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> So your saying you have the whole my link interface and it works with an aftermarket head unit? That would be epic not to mention the features that could be added in. I definitely want some pictures, care to PM me?


Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter


----------



## Shaner (May 23, 2018)

Is there any new information on this. Trying to install aftermarket Kenwood excelon head unit and keep my link. I've even thought about tearing apart the box with the CD player and shoving the circuit boards in behind the dash. All the harnesses I could find only work with the monochrome display.


----------



## Shaner (May 23, 2018)

ChevyGuy said:


> This works for the touch-screen display?


No just the monochrome display


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shaner said:


> Is there any new information on this. Trying to install aftermarket Kenwood excelon head unit and keep my link. I've even thought about tearing apart the box with the CD player and shoving the circuit boards in behind the dash. All the harnesses I could find only work with the monochrome display.


New information on what? Nothing for a Kenwood installation if that is what you mean.


----------



## Shaner (May 23, 2018)

New information on retaining MyLink screen with aftermarket head unit. Everything I found says I will not be able to keep my link. The best I can find is the Idatalink wiring harness. Which will let me retain some controls that are on the MyLink screen.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Once upon a time, Metra/Axxess had an adapter module (GMOS-045) that worked with the MyLink touch screens. It has long been discontinued and that begs the question of WHY it was. Price definitely was a factor, as all of the listings I have every seen for it showed $299.99 - $399.99 + tax. But there probably was more to it than that. Would love to get my hands on one and see how well it would work with one of the modular Pioneer systems.

The Maestro RR and RR2 will retain all of the functions accessible from the MyLink screen as well as add new ones depending on the capabilities of the aftermarket headunit.


----------

